# Coming soon



## SMS Photography (Mar 18, 2018)

This collage shows just a few from my recent collection. Do they have any practical use in advertising or any other field? 

I'm keen to hear.




Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 19, 2018)

Well...  I have these thoughts:  

Why were these images made?  Just curious. 

As for advertising, product photos are typically commissioned for a specific use.  I can't imagine shooting these sorts of things, speculating the use might be of value to someone,  would result in a sale of the image.

What are you thinking?

-Pete


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 30, 2018)

In the current state I am not sure a company would pay for this work for a few reasons:
1. At first I don't know what you are advertising, necklaces, charms, water thing
2. Lighting needs work very flat, not really that soft, white background is not white, not constant 
3. DOF is off on some, IE last clock image the focus needs to be a product you are advertising
4. If these are necklaces I feel they need to be hanging so you can show off the charm and chain
5. What is the importance of the water filled thing?
6. As for clocks the arms normally point to 2 and 10 but most importantly you never want the arms to cover the logo for the watch/clock
7. I would try to avoid mixing white and black surfaces in some of the photos is makes a not so good horizontal line through the product
8. Please keep shooting, asking questions, post your be hide the scenes(BTS) photos of setup


----------

